
Oops - this looks like the thing I applied with to YC - Tichy
http://sf0.org/
======
Tichy
Sorry, post 3, but actually it IS a bit disappointing ;-) I wasn't so
disappointed about the YC rejection because of my shoddy application (sorry
for that, YC, btw). But this sf0 thing really seems to implement many of my
ideas, especially the community implementing the tasks.

Nevertheless I think it would still be fun to work on something like this,
perhaps with a different angle. Or what do you think, should I just admit
defeat?

~~~
madanella
Competition proves (at least at some level) the validity of your idea. Do it
in a different city. Join their team. Build something that complements what
they do. Or just do it better.

------
Tichy
Just found this page when I was googling for the business cards. I guess it
won't interest many people, but anyway, I applied to YC with a similar idea (I
think, from the superficial looks of it). Rejected, but my application was not
put together very well (last minute thing), and besides, it might just not be
YCs area of interest.

~~~
Tichy
And yes, I think I will probably go through with it anyway, so comments are
welcome.

(Sorry for always posting twice in my own threads - I didn't even want to open
news.YCombinator right now, so I am too hectic).

------
timg
I don't like sites that need an explanation of more than a few words at the
top.

------
Goladus
This looks like a more sophisticated version of a regular scavenger hunt,
except with teams over the internet.

